# Dried up Feces



## Jennuhrrific (Apr 2, 2012)

I got my new puppy a couple of weeks ago and when I got him, I noticed he had dried up poop stuck in his fur around his butt. He is a pomeranian/shih tzu mix and is very fluffy. I tried to wash it out with warm water and doggy shampoo and that did not seem to work. I also cut out some of the bigger chunks that were not near the skin. I called up a few groomers and was told to try baby oil to try and separate the poop from the hair, but that also did not work. He is only 8 weeks old and does not have all of his shots so I would not feel comfortable taking him to a groomer. Does anyone have any suggestions what to do? The remainder of the poop seems to be stuck very close to the skin, if not, on the skin itself.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jennuhrrific said:


> I got my new puppy a couple of weeks ago and when I got him, I noticed he had dried up poop stuck in his fur around his butt. He is a pomeranian/shih tzu mix and is very fluffy. I tried to wash it out with warm water and doggy shampoo and that did not seem to work. I also cut out some of the bigger chunks that were not near the skin. I called up a few groomers and was told to try baby oil to try and separate the poop from the hair, but that also did not work. He is only 8 weeks old and does not have all of his shots so I would not feel comfortable taking him to a groomer. Does anyone have any suggestions what to do? The remainder of the poop seems to be stuck very close to the skin, if not, on the skin itself.


Can you perhaps soak him in shallow and very soapy bath water to loosen the poop? I think that will work.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you get him when he was 8 weeks ( like your suppose to ) or 6? :S
Because shihtzu puppies are so tiny, fill up the sink with some warm water, be gentle and clean his bum with some baby shampoo.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

My dog is a bichon and gets poo stuck on all the time. It's best to wash it before it dries, otherwise, if you can't wash it off, you might have to cut that hair off. When she's old enough to go to the groomer, you can ask them to trim that area super short so it's less difficult to clean, but yeah I need to wash my dog's butt at least once every couple of days, and it's certainly not anything I was anticipating ! lol!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Give him a warm bath, and let the area soak in water and shampoo for 5-10 minutes until soft. Then use a comb, preferably a flea comb, to comb it out. Trying to shave it when its stuck close to the skin in a sensitive area is likely to cause irritation to his skin and rectum. This goes for those crusty eye boogers too. When he has all his vax, have the groomer shave around the rectum and scissor the other hair where its getting stuck, shorter.


----------



## Jennuhrrific (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the tips everyone. I tried the soaking and it helped remove most of the poop, however, there's still some stubborn poop that doesn't want to come off. I'm hoping the vet might be able to help out when he goes. Also, I meant I got my puppy a couple of days ago, not weeks. =X Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

stacey101 said:


> Did you get him when he was 8 weeks ( like your suppose to ) or 6? :S
> Because shihtzu puppies are so tiny, fill up the sink with some warm water, be gentle and clean his bum with some baby shampoo.



Baby shampoo is a great suggestion. It's mild.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a schnauzer with a very hairy butt-- if you are going to the vet have them shave around his anus and that should fix further issues (the clippers will just shave off all the remaining poo-- and then just wash as above to gently clean the irritated skin)-- I keep her bottom clipped-- around here they call it a bikini clip HA!


----------

